# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB 6.0 - Kërkim fjalësh në RichText

## east

Me nevoitet Kerkim fjalesh: 
Ne RichText eshte nje text i caktuar dhe kur dua gje ta gjej nje fjal ne RichText atehere e shkruaj fjalen qe ne nevoitet ne nje TextBox klikoj ne buton dhe ajo fjal selektohet nese klikoj perseri selektohet fjala tjeter e njejt nese ekziston nese jo paraqitet nje mesazh qe tregon se ajo fjal nuk ekziston... 
shpresoj te jem boll i qartë..

----------


## edspace

Zgjidhjen e kësaj që kërkon të bësh e gjen të gatshme në shembujt e MSDN. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de...sellengthx.asp

----------

